# Saddle brand?



## NewToMini's (Oct 8, 2015)

I bought 2 used saddles today (English saddles). One doesn't have anything on it about the brand, the other has a little metal thing (lol) for the brand. But I can't figure out what brand it is. Here is a picture of the metal thing. Can anyone tell me the brand?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2015)

K Mfg Co - I cannot tell you anything about it but I have seen other people ask about these saddles on various forums.

Someone suggested it is Kings Saddlery, in the UK I think, but their website Doesn't seem to he working. I don't know if Kings is the same company or not.


----------



## NewToMini's (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks




I went to King's Saddlery's website (it's working now), and it's a western tack shop. My saddle is English, so I don't think that's it.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 10, 2015)

Kings saddlery in the UK is an English saddlery--you likely found the one in Wyoming?



http://www.kingsaddlery.co.uk/index.htm

However--I do not think that logo belongs to Kings-- I think they use a different K logo


----------



## chandab (Oct 10, 2015)

Here's the link to King's Saddlery in the UK, perhaps you can contact them and see if it's one of theirs, the website is working at the moment: http://www.kingsaddlery.co.uk/index.htm

Oops, I see the link is posted, but there website does have a contact e-mail, so try sending htem the picture.


----------



## NewToMini's (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh, yeah, I found the one in Wyoming XD


----------



## NewToMini's (Oct 10, 2015)

It doesn't really look like the saddles they have on their website, so I don't think it's theirs. But I did send them an email, so I'll let you all know if/when they get back to me


----------



## chandab (Oct 10, 2015)

If it is one of theirs it could be old enough to not fit their current style/craftsmanship. Perhaps since it's from England, they might know who does make it, if not them.


----------



## amysue (Oct 11, 2015)

I do not really believe it to be a King's. I have found records of a K manufacturing co. In records as early as 1920 and as late as 1960. I believe they also manufactured metal hardware like spurs, bits, stirrup irons and conchos, buttons. I have seen "vintage" english saddles with this logo before but never on modern style saddles or western saddles.


----------



## NewToMini's (Oct 12, 2015)

Kong's saddlery got back with me, and it's not theirs.


----------



## chandab (Oct 12, 2015)

You might try posting the picture of the stamp on other horse groups or maybe a FB group and see what you get.


----------

